# Wall Street Journal: Amazon to release 6" tablet for $50



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-to-release-50-tablet-as-it-struggles-to-sell-pricier-devices-1441653902

Discuss!

Betsy


----------



## Chinmoy Mukherjee (Apr 26, 2014)

On a related note, in India, Amazon is offering #kindleunlimited package for 1.5 USD/month, I guess, in USA the rate is 99 USD/month.

How can they afford to provide same service in India for so cheap price?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Coloring Books said:


> On a related note, in India, Amazon is offering #kindleunlimited package for 1.5 USD/month, I guess, in USA the rate is 99 USD/month.
> 
> How can they afford to provide same service in India for so cheap price?


No . . . .the US price for Kindle Unlimited is $9.99 per month, about $120 for a year. Though, $1.50 is still very low as a monthly price . . . . I wonder if you mean $10.50/month, or maybe $150 for a year. That would make sense considering currency conversion. Or, to get folks into the program, they might be offering it VERY LOW at first to make it attractive. Subscription services -- for movies and music and such like -- are fairly routine in the US so having one for books wasn't a big leap. In fact there are a couple other such services here in addition to KU. Maybe in India it's not perceived as a 'normal' way to buy books -- so they have to keep the price down to get people to give it a try.

That said, on the recent amazon 'birthday' sale back in June, they did offer a discount on KU if you pre-paid. So folks could get, for example, a whole year for maybe only $100 if they paid up front and I think it was only like $180 if they paid for 2 years up front. Idea being, of course, to lock folks into the program. I know several here who were KU users anyway jumped on the discount opportunities.

As to the prospective new tablets (on topic  ) I'm fairly uninterested . . . . I think the current price for their 6" and 7" models is extremely reasonable. I have a 7" already and don't see myself getting a new one -- either larger or smaller. I had one of the 8.9" ones and realized I used it almost never. So I sold it on to someone who would use it. So, it's nice that there are choices.  Still, what I'm waiting for mostly is to see if they'll manage to improve the eReader at all.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I've been wanting to move to the bigger Fire, but have been holding off to see if a new model comes out this fall.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ..........Still, what I'm waiting for mostly is to see if they'll manage to improve the eReader at all.


Further down the page it does say they're working on a e-reader battery that will last two years on one charge ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Further down the page it does say they're working on a e-reader battery that will last two years on one charge ....


Yeah . . . . that would be amazing . . . . can't see it being anytime SOON, though!

Even so, I'm not sure it's the sort of thing people would pay much extra for. I mean, it's really not a huge deal to charge every few weeks, in the grand scheme of things. And most people are used, at this point to charging devices daily, or more often. OR they carry portible chargers with them.

Maybe if it had one of those batteries that doesn't actually need to be plugged in -- just lay it on the charging pad. Still, it would probably have to be able to be charged by wire as well, 'cause it wouldn't be any more convenient to take the pad away with you, and you can't, yet, count on there being one wherever you go.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

A battery like that would be really nice in a power outage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleB675 said:


> A battery like that would be really nice in a power outage.


Good point! As long as it was fully charged.


----------

